IETF and IANA Officially Designate .onion as a “Special Use Domain” - callum85
======
stullig
[https://blog.digicert.com/onion-officially-recognized-
specia...](https://blog.digicert.com/onion-officially-recognized-special-use-
domain/)

[http://www.thewhir.com/web-hosting-news/iana-designates-
onio...](http://www.thewhir.com/web-hosting-news/iana-designates-onion-as-
special-use-domain-to-boost-security)

[http://blog.explodingads.com/?p=155261](http://blog.explodingads.com/?p=155261)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.onion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.onion)

------
stullig
Any outside links?

